# 2001 Quest/Villager Distributor Replacement?



## savatreatabvr (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm trying to get info on the correct replacement distributor for my 2001 Mercury Villager 3.3 v6? The dealership does not carry the OEM distributor and there are many aftermarket distributors with various part numbers. I'm hesitant on buying a random distributor so more detailed info is requested? If anyone has experience with the aftermarket distributors please respond?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try RockAuto. They carry quality products; good prices, good warranty and good return policy. I've dealt with with them many times with no problems.





__





2001 NISSAN QUEST 3.3L V6 Distributor | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## savatreatabvr (Sep 12, 2019)

I bought a radiator from Rockauto and it cracked in 3 places driving to Cali so my first experience with Rockauto was not a quality experience. I'll try Autozone, even though they are overpriced and they give me the wrong part 2 out of 3 times I've never gotten a bad part. .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The part is still available from Nissan; it's part #: 22100-1W601RE. CourtesyParts.com shows 1 in stock for $253.41 plus shipping and $60 refundable core charge. NissanPartsDeal.com has it for $305.30 including the core charge, plus shipping. 



22100-1W601RE - Nissan Parts Deal



The distributor comes with the cap and rotor. If I was going with Rockauto, I'd probably go with the new Cardone distributor for $115+shipping, but my experience has been to stick with genuine Nissan or the OEM part (Hitachi, in this case) when it comes to ignition and electrical parts in Nissans.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Sep 12, 2019)

Sweet! Thank you, I didn't check NissanPartsDeal.com but even thought the Villager only has 97,000 miles and everything else on it is in great shape I'll probably put it out to pasture and buy another vehicle for my daughter. Shes 26 years old today and the Villager is the 4th vehicle I've bought her, not saying shes hard on vehicles, I just keep buying her other peoples junk, lol!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the only thing wrong is the distributor and if you don't want to invest that much into it, how about getting a used distributor for it from a salvage yard? The following use the same distributor:


MERCURYVILLAGER1999-2002NISSANFRONTIER1999-2004NISSANPATHFINDER1996-1999NISSANQUEST1999-2002NISSANXTERRA2000-2003

Car-part.com has a couple of them in the $35-$45 range at their site.


----------

